
Far Left-Far Right Protectionist Dreams - vezzy-fnord
http://econbrowser.com/archives/2016/03/far-left-far-right-protectionist-dreams
======
dalke
It's not meaningful to categorize this as 'Far Left-Far Right' by only picking
out the views of Sanders and Trump. Just about everyone high-level politician
or candidate claims that China manipulates its market (in a way they don't
like):

Clinton (2016): "Clinton vows to impose tariffs on China to fight currency
manipulation" \- [http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/rupee/clinton-vows-to-
impos...](http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/rupee/clinton-vows-to-impose-
tariffschina-to-fight-currency-
manipulation_5773681.html?utm_source=ref_article)

Kaisch (2016): "If the Chinese are going to be participating and be a part of
the market basket, you understand that that means they've got to come clean
because they're going to have to let this thing work out. They can't keep
manipulating things." \- [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-markets-usa-
kasich-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-markets-usa-kasich-
idUSKBN0UL1VZ20160107)

Romney (2012): "Mitt Romney has loudly and frequently said on the campaign
trail that he would label the People's Republic of China a "currency
manipulator"" \-
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/10/19/currency_mani...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/10/19/currency_manipulation_it_s_not_just_china_lots_of_other_countries_do_it.html)
\- and "Romney has vowed to declare China a currency manipulator on the first
day of his presidency for artificially depressing the value of its currency"
\- [http://news.yahoo.com/rubio-agree-obama-china-currency-
issue...](http://news.yahoo.com/rubio-agree-obama-china-currency-
issue-190127937--politics.html) .

Rubio (2015): "in order for China to join it, they will have to change their
policies on imports, the way they manipulate exports, the currency
manipulation, how they steal intellectual property and secrets from our
companies." \-
[http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/08/28/marco_rubi...](http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/08/28/marco_rubio_advocates_pacific_trade_deal_as_a_tool_to_force_china_to_stop_economic_manipulation.html)

Don't forget that "In September of 2010 the House voted on the Currency Reform
for Fair Trade Act to address the Chinese manipulation of currency. The bill
passed the house 348-79." \-
[http://www.thepoliticalguide.com/Profiles/House/Ohio/Dennis_...](http://www.thepoliticalguide.com/Profiles/House/Ohio/Dennis_Kucinich/Views/China/)

